# massey lawn tractor info needed



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*massey lawn tractor info needed* 
<HR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333333; COLOR: #333333" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->Looking for a massey ferguson model F-24S lawn tractor manual.
Found it in a old barn it has solid front tires and a steering wheel not the handle type.
No idea of year mabey mid 60's? 
Anybody a collector with any info on it? 
Tried ebay and all my sources and still empty.

<!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got the serial number? 

That will get us the year to start.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

model#F-24S
serial#19187
found 1 book but it had handle bar not a steering wheel..werid little thing my grandkids 110 atv dwarfs this thing..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Im looking for ya mate


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.agcopubs.com/

You can buy them here.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

tried looking there even called them.. I had no luck..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have you tried a local dealer?


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

yep tried the local dealer and not so local dealer, neither had a clue.. 
1 of them didn't even know they made things like that back then but I did get an invite to bring'r by for the boy's out back to look at next time I'm by..lmao
I'll find it yet..


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's a shot of the little guy.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

man that thing is sweet. never seen one like that before.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not what I expected!!

Might have some classic value? Send a pic to MF and see what they say.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's one sweet rider!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Found a correct one for it..
Man think this winter project is going to test some garage skills..Glad a buddy owns a machine shop as parts are not in stock for it..
Mental note to self "next time think about saying no thanks" not thats cool never seen one before.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ah but, if you said "no thanks" you wouldn't have a great little winter project to work on.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

seems only an 18 page parts manual exists? It's dated 1967.









I'm still lookin', mate!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Buy it now for $8.99 !

http://cgi.ebay.com/Massey-Ferguson...ItemQQptZBI_Books_Manuals?hash=item5ad4809176


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Phreebsd but I found the real deal, correct part number for serial # and already in a pdf form, best of all was the price.. I'm cheap..lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang you a better hunter than I!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> dang you a better hunter than I!


Tell him to try and find a Rancher manual....lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

which rancher?
we have all those i thought!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> which rancher?
> we have all those i thought!


Thats my point.....you found it, but it took some work!!


----------

